# Sixteen Plus = Sugar!!



## SmartieBean09 (16 April 2010)

Ok so this is probably the 100th post I have made re horse feed.  I think I have horse feed OCD!!!!

Anyway my old girl has aged and last year suffered colic and choke and had problems eating hay (poss infection), her teeth are also very worn.  All have been sorted but my pony isnt piling on the pounds like she used to (probably a good thing and with the grass coming though this isnt going to pose a problem until winter).

Anyway, after tryings all sorts of feed, she finally perked up on Spillers Conditioning Fibre and Dodson and Horrell 16+ mix.  At the moment, money is a bit tight so I have been looking at other veteran feeds to see if I can get anything that can compare for less £££.

Ive just come across the ingredients of 16+ (I admit, I didnt look on the bag like I usually do because it had been recommended by others on my yard) and it looks like it contains so much sugar! 

I wasnt keen on giving her the mix to be honest as I dont like them but on analysis, it contained more fibre which I thought was better following her problems.

Now I am in a dilema.  I have found a feed that although hasnt piled on the weight, her condition has improved and she has a bit of her spark back.  Trouble is, is the mix and amount of sugar going to pose a problem in the long run???????

Sorry its another feed post....but again....CONFUSED!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (16 April 2010)

Have you tired Mollichaff Veteran? It is a soft chaff (easy for her to chew) and contains linseed, nettles mint and all sorts of other goodies that are helpful for oldies including a  bit of molasses but not loads. The good thing is that it is basically fibre so will help with condition as well as providing the nutirents etc they need in an easy to eat form. The oldest here gets roughly a trug full a day (just gets topped up) and he just munches on it as necessary - has made the world of difference etc to him (he is 38!) as he struggles with a lot of feeds/hay etc due to little or no front teeth!


----------



## littlemisslauren (16 April 2010)

I know a couple of horses who are on and have been on 16+ mix long term an the sugar has caused no problems as I am aware. They are 23 and 27.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (16 April 2010)

I could be incredibly wrong about the sugar levels but there are a few ingredients in the mix which get the alarm bells ringing.  My concern is that she is only 14hh so obviously there is the worry of laminitis (although she has never had this...touch wood!) and also colic is a big worry because we almost lost her to this last year.

I was feeding high fibre feeds previsously which were cereal free.  She did ok but had no energy and was still losing weight so on the advise of others, I overhauled her diet and she has improved.

Do I go with the theory that "if it aint broke, dont fix it" or do I change over to similar just to be a little cautious and put my mind at ease?

What would you guys do?

Spillers recommended their Slow Release Cubes but at this point, I had only just changed over to 16+

I dont want to keep messing with her diet!

Perhaps a call to D+H is in order?

SlinkyUnicorn, I tried my girl on Mollichaff veteran when she couldnt eat hay as I know it can be used as a hay replacer but she lost weight and I didnt find it conditioning enough....havning said that, it smelt gorgeous.  I made people on the yard come over for a whiff! lol!


----------



## TGM (16 April 2010)

I would suggest you email D&H in the first instance to find out exactly what the actual sugar and starch levels really are, rather than trying to guess from the bag.  For example, just because a feed contains molasses doesn't necessarily mean it is high in sugar.


----------



## dozzie (16 April 2010)

I have just put my oldie (Cushings and very worn teeth) onto Allen and Page fast fibre + speedibeet. It has put weight back on really quickly. I rang Allen and Page for advice and this is what they came up with. I suspect I could get a similar result from soaking D and H  hi fibre nuts but they just take longer to soften.


----------



## TGM (16 April 2010)

Also bear in mind, that if you are worried about the risk of laminitis then you need to be just as careful about the starch content as the sugar content.

It is difficult to advise really, as some horses seem to do very well on diets that are relatively high in sugar and starch - but is it worth taking the risk that she might be fine but then again she might not?  Another factor to consider is that a lot of older horses and ponies develop Cushings which increases their susceptibility to laminitis.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (16 April 2010)

I shall email D+H.

I know that the starch content of 16+ is 15%

Starch in Conditioning Fibre is 7% and sugar is 4.5%

Will let you know what D+H say.

Thank you everyone


----------



## SmartieBean09 (16 April 2010)

16+ is 8% sugar which isnt actually as bad as I thought.  Phew!  Now to try and find ways of saving some money


----------

